# treiber für noname graka



## Visual EZ++ (6. Januar 2002)

--------------------


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (6. Januar 2002)

hi,
welches os hast du? *G*

naja schon mit den standart nvidia detonator treibern probiert?

versuche mal: 
http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=windows2000
http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=windows9x


----------

